
The Little Old Lady from the Upper West Side: How the New Yorker Stays Relevant - jseliger
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/little-old-lady-upper-west-side/
======
Animats
_" The New Yorker has always dealt with experience not by trying to understand
it but by prescribing the attitude to be adopted toward it. This makes it
possible to feel intelligent without thinking."_

Yes, that's the New Yorker. It is, indeed, designed to create the feeling of
sophistication without requiring effort from the reader. As such, it survives
in the era of Twitter. The dry wit of the New Yorker's house style has
survived the test of time.

~~~
cageface
I have a subscription but hardly ever read it. The overall tone of the
magazine is too often annoyingly glib and smug. Far better to spend your
subscription dollars on the New York Review of Books, if you're looking for
something that will genuinely inform and challenge your intellect.

[http://www.nybooks.com](http://www.nybooks.com)

~~~
pc86
Do you find NYB worth the price? I'm seeing $69 for 20 online-only issues
compared to LRB's $49.95 for 24 issues. Just curious what makes NYB worth the
65% higher price.

LRB - $49.95 for 24 issues = $2.09/issue

NYB - $69.00 for 20 issues = $3.45/issue

EDIT: After closer review it seems NYB is simply larger/has more content. That
difference alone comes close to justifying the price differential.

~~~
cageface
The New York Review is more expensive per issue but it's really in a class by
itself when it comes to the quality of content. It's intelligent, informed,
and incisive without being academic or pedantic. I pray they never go out of
print.

------
pnathan
The New Yorker is, in my opinion, one of the better magazines running. They
are somewhat overly oriented towards NYC, and have some issues with sneering
at more rural areas of the country, but what do you expect with a title of The
New Yorker? The articles are usually intelligent and cover a wide range of
topics.

